
Quarantined? This Web Application “Walkie Talkie” lets you talk to people nearby - fortran77
Web App: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cb.virtualairwaves.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;1<p>iOS App: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;appsto.re&#x2F;us&#x2F;jrj3hb.i<p>Written in Erlang and Elm<p>No registration, just push and hold button to talk.
======
ohiovr
Nice app, got a conversation going on right away!

